# Mutant regenerated tailed Gecko - (Christinus marmorataus)



## mad_at_arms (Nov 15, 2015)

I have never seen anything like this before,






There was at least 5 mini tails coming off the main regenerated tail/


----------



## CrazyNut (Nov 15, 2015)

"Was his name Groot?" 
Thats very intersting and weird. Wonder of anyone has an explanation.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 15, 2015)

CrazyNut said:


> "Was his name Groot?"


I appreciate and acknowledge your Starlord reference. but no it is a female.


----------



## 5hane (Nov 15, 2015)

possibly from a crush injury, when lizards fail to completely drop their tails other tails start to grow from the splits. ive seen several small skinks with 2-3 tails. if this geckos tail was crushed rather than split, it would attempt to regrow a new tail from multiple small wounds rather than from the one.


----------



## BredliFreak (Nov 15, 2015)

Her tail looks so tasty 

Cool to see though


----------



## kittybelle (Nov 16, 2015)

That's really interesting o.o

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickGeee (Nov 17, 2015)

Jeeeez 
ive seen a metallic skink with a triple and a ctenotus robustus with a double but that's nuts! It looks like they are almost all puncture wounds or something, it doesent look like the usual half ripped off that usually occurs.


----------



## ronhalling (Nov 17, 2015)

Was the Lizard fed "SPAM" m_a_a  ...............................Ron


----------



## Wally (Nov 17, 2015)

A little tinsel and you've got yourself a festive gecko.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 20, 2015)

I have to agree with Shane and NickGeee. Where an injury penetrates the skin to the underlying muscle tissue (myotomes) of the tail, it can cause the development of a regenerated tail. The interesting thing here is that the injuries were apparently sustained by an already regenerated tail that was not autotomised at the time. The end result is that it looks like the regenerated tail has branched all of its own accord. 

Regenerated tails do not contain ‘fracture planes’ like the original tail, and so autotomy of a regenerated can only occur within whatever remains of the stem of the original tail. That would necessarily involve shedding of the entire regenerated section. It seems likely in this cased that the very limited remains of the original tail have contributed to the conservation of the regenerated tail when the injury causing the extra regenerations occurred. 

Very unusual occurrence and well worth documenting photographically. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks for the explanation Blue. 
It was definitely an unusual occurrence, glad I got to see it for myself.


----------

